# Cannondale Six 5



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Trying to get a Cannondale CAAD9 105 but couldn't find one for my size (48cm). One of the dealers offered me a 2009 model Six 5 for $1375 (MRAP 1750). Is this a good offer or should I just get a CAAD10 5 or a SYNAPSE ALLOY 5 105?

Thanks

Cannondale Six 5 frameset
Sizes 48, 51, 54, 56, 58, 61cm
Frame Six Alloy Carbon
Frame material carbon
Fork Six Ultra Carbon Blades
Rear Suspension	N/A

Cannondale Six 5 wheels
Tires	Maxxis Fuse foldable, 700 X 23c
Rims	Shimano WH-RS-10
Hubs	Shimano WH-RS-10
Spokes	Shimano WH-RS-10

Cannondale Six 5 drivetrain
Shifters	Shimano 105
Front Derailleur	Shimano 105
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Ultegra SL
Crank	Shimano 105, 39/53, Option: Shimano 105 Compact, 34/50
Cassette	Shimano 105, 12-25, Compact: Shimano 105, 12-27
Pedals	N/A

Cannondale Six 5 components
Saddle	San Marco Ponza Power
Seat Post	Cannondale C2 Carbon-wrapped
Handlebars	Control Tech Elite Compact
Stem	Cannondale C4
Headset	Integrated w/ 25mm alloy top cover
Brakeset	Tektro R520 Dual Pivot


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

If you want a CAAD that's what you should get. Don't bother with a 2009 Six. I know the carbon version was a dud that year. I'm not sure about the alu frame.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> If you want a CAAD that's what you should get. Don't bother with a 2009 Six. I know the carbon version was a dud that year. I'm not sure about the alu frame.


At first I was really considering it since the group set was what I wanted (even using a 105 Cranks). Doing some research, I now believe that the price is not a bargain at all. OK Thanks.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Is $100 less MRAP for a CAAD10 5 a good deal? That looks like the trend and I have been to 4 LBS already. One didn't even give a discount. Thanks.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ARPRINCE said:


> Is $100 less MRAP for a CAAD10 5 a good deal? That looks like the trend and I have been to 4 LBS already. One didn't even give a discount. Thanks.


The CAADs are in high demand so $1400 might be pretty good where you are.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

I've had one for over a year now. Got is for $1100 new. Really nothing wrong with this bike. The only shortcomings I found were the wheels (Shimano RS10's) that flexed alot. I'm a big guy though (6'4 217lbs) so perhaps you won't notice it.


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the Caad10 5 with RS10's - don't notice much flex at all, but I'm a tad lighter at 165lbs.


----------

